# 10 week old MULE on a leash!



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

How far are you walking before she stops? When Otto was a little pup he wouldn't be able to make it around a full block. We would get halfway and then he would lay down and cry. I always got suckered into carrying him the rest of the way. Chances are she just isn't ready for long walks yet.


----------



## Kindell (Feb 7, 2006)

We'll just be leaving our front yard when the brakes go on. She'll put the brakes on all the way down our street, but once we get around the corner she improves A LITTLE. Usually once she poops and pees, she's more focused, but lately that really doesn't seem to be making a difference. Our walk isn't very long, just around our block - about 400 metres. We just do it once, 2-3 times a day.


----------



## jessme7 (May 29, 2006)

I am teaching my 11 wk old to heal now and trying to perfect the 14wk old healing around the block. Most importantly dont stop when she wants to stop. Make her walk at least a few more steps and then stop on your own terms. Also we are using kibble as treats and holding it in fron of their noses to get them walking with us. Hope this helps a little.


----------

